# My Flat Beer Glasses



## AndrewQLD (15/4/04)

Oh MY GOD!!  The missus has put ALL of my beer glasses through the dish washer WITH RINSE AID. :angry:  
I don't get any lovely bubbles rising through the clear, golden Pils I have just opened, it tastes great, but the head drops to nothing and I don't have any bubbles.
I know it's not the beer because it is great in the water glasses she DIDN'T wash.

What can I do to save my beer glasses (over 30 of them) 
any suggestions???
regards
Andrew


----------



## Kai (15/4/04)

Rinse them, repeatedly.

What exactly is rinse aid?


----------



## PostModern (15/4/04)

Ouchies!

I trained SWMBO very early on with the proper care and feeding of my beer glasses. No detergent, no dishwashers... just hot water.

The solution is to get the rinse aid off the glasses. I'd be sticking them in the dishwasher again, with no rinse aid (I never use the stuff anyway). Set the machine to pot scrub (or whatever the longest, hottest setting is) and let it run 3-4 times. No detergent, no rinse aid, just hours and hours of hot water.


----------



## AndrewQLD (15/4/04)

Kai, rinseaid is a product you put in the dishwaser so that nothing sticks to your glasses, including beer.

PM someone mentioned using bicarb soda sollution in hot water and soaking the glasses do you think that would help


----------



## ozdevil (15/4/04)

Gday Andrew

The only thing i could possibly suggest is to give another rinse but using hot boiling water and maybe running a bit of sanitiser through them so that the all the nasty's have been taken away

oanyway i am shore others maybe able to help you better

cheers and beers
ozdevil


----------



## PostModern (15/4/04)

AndrewQLD said:


> PM someone mentioned using bicarb soda sollution in hot water and soaking the glasses do you think that would help


Give it a try on one or two. It it works, stick some bicarb in the detergent dispenser of the dishwasher on the 3rd or 4th run of 5 runs 

I was also thinking vinegar... something acid to break down the rinse aid coating (maybe phosphoric acid if you use that as a sanitiser?).

I'd probably prefer water tho, just to avoid the possibility of adverse reactions.

Bad, evil, wicked rinse aid!


----------



## SJW (15/4/04)

Dont panic. I wash all my glasses in the dish washer, and when they are done i just rinse in warm water, dry with a clean towel and they are done. PERFECT.


----------



## big d (15/4/04)

reckon a good habit to get into is to rinse every glass after use and up end so it drains dry.lessens the chance of having clingons on the glass that may take some extra scrubbing.
like used stubs,rinse after use and lessen the work load later on.
too easy

cheers
big d


----------



## AndrewQLD (16/4/04)

Thanks for the advice guys. I am going to give it all a try and see which works best.


----------



## Doc (16/4/04)

Andrew, what sort of dishwasher do you have ?
Is it getting old ???

When we bought our current house the dishwasher was looking a little worn, so we bought one of those 2 drawer F&P ones.

The bottom drawer only gets used for beer glasses (with no detergents) and the top drawer for everything else.
Takes me up to a couple of weeks to fill it up with glasses but at least the glasses are also stored away out of site.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## AndrewQLD (16/4/04)

Doc, it's brand new, which is why my wife thought it would be good for my glasses (we've never had one before). but it is only a single door job.I'll manual clean them today.


----------



## JWB (16/4/04)

:angry: G'Day Andrew.

After you finish belting your misses about the head with a bag full of soggy hops....try this..

Get a good pair of rubber gloves and some goggles ....a large esky and put 3 cups of Caustic soda in the bottom of the esky...then very carefully pour some hot water in the esky and watch for the caustic to stop fizzling...add enough hot water so that 6or 8 glasses lay on the bottom of the esky and are covered with caustic....
leave the glasses to soak in the caustic for 2 or 3 minutes then take each one out and rinse with hot tap water and put on a rack to dry......dont put them near cold water or they will crack.....I do this about once a month with all my glasses.....
I know it sounds drastic but...Hey it works !!
Just dont burn your self with caustic....its nasty stuff..

Cheers

JWB :chug:


----------



## PostModern (16/4/04)

Whoa JWB! Caustic soda as a glass cleanser!?! Whoa!!!!!

Doesn't it etch the glass?


----------



## JWB (17/4/04)

Caustic wont etch the glasses...I have never had a problem anyway...
Just be carefull handlling the glasses after they have been dunked in caustic ....the rubber gloves make em very slippery.....but I assure you it will clean every bit of crap off the glasses.....Just be carefull with the stuff....

two things are great in my house....and they both relate to good head.  
the first one involves very clean beer glasses....the other I leave to you amagination..

Cheers 
JWB


----------



## Kai (17/4/04)

Eh, shouldn't you be adding caustic to the water and not the other way round?


----------



## Hoops (18/4/04)

Definitely add the caustic soda to the water and not the other way around. When caustic Soda dissolves there is an exothermic reaction - lots of heat produced. If caustic soda is added to water it disperses in the water, so does the heat. If water is added to the caustic soda the reaction causes lots of hissing and spitting of hot water and caustic soda. Bad idea - I've never done it though <_< OK maybe once


----------



## deebee (19/4/04)

We don't use rinse aid in our dishwasher, just cheap white vinegar out of a 2litre bottle and it seems to work. Rinse aid is evil. They cut down rainforests to build the factories then make the rinse aid from the pituitary glands of disabled third world children, leaving their families with a few coins but no source of income. Bad, bad stuff.

I've always wondered why everyone bitches about dishwasher-washed glasses not giving good head. On the odd occasions one of my beer glasses goes through the dishwasher, the head is not impaired and maybe that's why.

Caustic? Sheeesh that's hard core. Put them through the dishwasher without rinse aid and they get the same treatment. Isn't that what DW powder is???


----------



## SJW (19/4/04)

I am going to try that DEEBEE when our dishweasher aid runs out. I am sure everyone (who owns a dishwasher) would love to run em thru with no worries.
Great tip!!!!


----------



## Hoops (19/4/04)

I wash all my glasses in my dishwasher - come out great. I bought it last year and have never put rinse aid through it so it's no worries.


----------



## PostModern (19/4/04)

What's in the 3-in-one tablets? Isn't the blue chunk solidified rinse aid? I use nothing but Finish tablets in my Asko (the Volvo of dishwashers - looks plain, runs perfectly but costs a shitload to repair/service).


----------



## RobW (19/4/04)

A dishwasher mechanic recommended the vinegar trick to me & it works well. Cuts any grease out & freshens up the smell too.


----------



## JWB (19/4/04)

h34r: ...
Add Caustic very carefully to the water....

Cheers

JWB


----------



## AndrewQLD (19/4/04)

Update on my glasses, soaked all glasses in 1lt vinegar and 4 lt water, rinsed under near boiling water, result slight improvement on head and bubbles, but not much. 

Am going to try the caustic soda route with a couple of glasses, if that doesn't work I might have to throw out the old and in with the new.  

No, wait, I really shouldn't talk about my lovely wife like that!!!! :lol: .

Can you beleive that after all my complaining about the evils of rinse aid, I look in the dishwasher and she has filled up the dispenser AGAIN. :angry: <_< .

I think I will give up


----------

